# Stihl vs. Logrite peavey



## coolbrze (Nov 29, 2011)

A 60" Stihl peavey is $145 while a 60" Logrite peavey is $130 after S&H. Who makes a better peavey?


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 29, 2011)

It is most likely the exact same peavey. I have a stihl cant hook and i am sure its the same as a logrite. I bought because i needed it and it was right there at the saw shop. No regrets cuz it is a well built tool and looks kick a.ss to but I am sure I paid a few extra bucks for it cuz it says stihl.


----------



## millbilly (Nov 29, 2011)

Never tried a logrite but I have picked up a stihl. Imo, I didn't like the way the hook felt in my hand. I've been a fan of Dixie peaveys, I like the way it feels in my hands and I prefer the natural hickory handle as opposed to the foam wrapped pipe. $145 for a pipe, and a hook that is stamped out of steel, not forged with stihl painted on the handle sounds way over priced.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 29, 2011)

The difference between a Stihl and Logrite Peavy:

Which color paint and whose label Logrite puts on them when they make them. Made in Vernon, CT by the way.

Have a Logrite Peavy w/ Timberjack foot (whatever they call that attachment). Love it. If you're looking for something to flip up logs for bucking, Bailey's also sells another American made tool called a Woodchuck that I like the looks of but haven't used...the simple version goes for $60 IIRC.


----------



## 802climber (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, the Stihl is a re-branded Logrite, with orange paint.


----------

